# Hockey State with my new 5D MK III!



## EvillEmperor (Feb 28, 2013)

State championship hockey shots with my new 5D MK III! Comments?



CEA_0270 by Ayers Photo, on Flickr




Charlie and Regain by Ayers Photo, on Flickr




&quot;I got me a trophy!&quot; by Ayers Photo, on Flickr




&quot;Two Fucking Times!&quot; by Ayers Photo, on Flickr




CEA_0395 by Ayers Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hughjackman (Aug 2, 2013)

good hokey............


----------



## hughjackman (Aug 2, 2013)

The history of hockey dates back to the times of early civilizations. Studies have found hints of this sport's origins as much as four thousand years ago. This sport common referred to as "ball and stick" has been played in the ancient civilizations of Rome, Egypt, and Scotland under various names. cricinfo


----------



## Northstar (Aug 4, 2013)

EvillEmperor said:


> State championship hockey shots with my new 5D MK III! Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool shots!


----------

